# Rent Allowance



## Sligo (11 Feb 2010)

I have recently moved back to Ireland from Spain after less than 2 years absence as I am pregnant. My welfare claim is in process as I await a E301 from Spain. My boyfriend was over with me for the last year after being let go from work, his JB claim came through quickly. We have just moved into a house in Dublin and are wondering whether we will be entitled to rent allowance if he cannot secure work. I am unclear on exactly what changes have been made to rent allowance this year.


----------



## gipimann (12 Feb 2010)

Here is a link to the Rent Supplement Information leaflet which will give you some information on eligibility.

[broken link removed]

The main change that will affect you is that you must be renting for 6 of the previous 12 months or have been assessed as in need of housing by the local authority before you can apply for Rent Supplement.

You will also have to meet Habitual Residence Condition guidelines.

You can check out these guidelines on the SW website here -
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publications/SW108/Pages/1WhatistheHabitualResidencecondition.aspx


----------

